# Mallards in corn or water



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

*Mallards in corn or mallard*​
Corn3164.58%Water1735.42%


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey i was just seening what hunters like to shoot mallards in corn or water


----------



## mnhunt1989 (Nov 9, 2007)

I think it is so much more fun if you can get mallards funneling into a field...you can have some great hunts over water but nothing beats a nice cornfed mallard hitting the dirt.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Both!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I love watching the dog retrieving in the water. Every water retrieve is different, and much more challanging than most field retrieves.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i love hunting mallards in the corn field because they just keep on circling and when they come done it is a blast just shooting them


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I like them in either. I think they are often much more cooperative in a field.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

To me its hard to beat a great mallard hunt in a cornfield. They just bomb in out of the sky and get so close. Amazing that a bird can pull some of the manuevers they do without knocking themselves out of the air!!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think hunting mallards in flooded fields has to be the best way to hunt them. You get that same desire of field mallards with the experience of hunting over water.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I hate water hunting for the most part. Sucks putting up decoys and taking down. Sucks retrieving since we don't usually have a dog. And I don't like standing in waders the whole time or sitting in a boat. It is definately fun to shoot them though when they come in low and scoot 6 inches above the water.

I'm a lazy field hunter.


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

water for sure....


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> I hate water hunting for the most part. Sucks putting up decoys and taking down


 i agree, our group usually will set up in any field over a water spread. Water just seems to add too much hassle. But i am extremely biased, we have been doing good over food sources so why change, but we all agree that a water hunt once or twice a year would be a fun change!!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

corn corn corn. It is more satisfying to shoot and watch them bounce off the ground. Their decoying antics are fun to watch over fields too. Plus they look nicer when they aren't wet.

got these boys in the corn 2 days ago


----------

